# Arlington (Northern VA), Virginia - experienced player seeks group



## shah_0 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey all,

Thanks for taking the time to look through my post.  I am a 27 yo married guy living in Ballston (Arlington), VA who is looking for a regular game to get involved with.  I've been gaming for the last 15+ years (from 1st edition, through 2nd, 3 and now 3.5).  I haven't gamed face-to-face for years (mainly chat and play-by-post) and really miss the human interaction.

I enjoy making characters with well thought out histories and depth, and also utilizing different sources and concepts to make my characters unique.  I have pretty much every WoTC book published in 3rd edition and enjoy using all the options available.  I feel most comfortable playing fighting types, clerics, druids, and warlocks (okay, haven't played a warlock yet but want to!).

I am a dedicated player and enjoy both homebrew and published adventures.  I also have Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil and Shackled city Adventure Path (which I haven't read) that I can provide for the DM.

I hope to hear back from you and look forward to finding a group that enjoys hack-and-slash, intrigue as well as character development.

You can post here or e-mail me at shah_0@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## Aries_Omega (Oct 9, 2006)

We have a weird gaming schedual but I am always looking for gamers. Email me at AriesOmega at gmail dot com.


----------



## argentum (Oct 9, 2006)

hey there, im new to the area and also looking for good experianced gamers. ive played dnd since first edition and really would like to find other gamers here. im in rosslyn and am able to travel a bit.  I am looking both to play in a game or run one.  if you are interested in putting a group together let me know.


----------



## Cyberia (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey,

I'm currently looking for players for a new Dragonlance game. It would be 3.5 rules and you don't need to be familiar with the setting (I'll explain the basics and allow players to discover other details through roleplaying). I'm currently looking for a place to host the game. If you're interested (or even interested in hearing more details) drop me a line.


----------



## shah_0 (Oct 10, 2006)

*2 good replies*

Argentum,

I'm definitely interested in getting a group together.  I live in Ballston, right above the metro and there is a conference/party room we could use in my building.  Also, though I don't DM, I have the City of the Spider Queen, Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil and Shackled City Adventure Paths (I haven't read or played through any of them) that you could use.

Cyberia,

Interested in the Dragonlance game.  Haven't ever played in the setting, but familiar with it from the War of the Lance books (although I think a lot has changed in the gaming world since then).  What time do you play?

Thanks both of you for the response!


----------



## barrelv (Oct 10, 2006)

shah and cyberia:

If you guys decide to start up the Dragonlance game, definately drop me an email. I've always wanted to run through the Dragonlance universe. I've just moved to the DC area and I'm looking for a new group. 

barrelv AT gmail DOT com


----------



## shah_0 (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like we've got some interest, I just didn't want it do die!
Argentum, if you can e-mail me at shah_0@yahoo.com maybe we can start gathering a group?  Cyberia, would love to hear more about the game you're looking to DM


----------

